# Which Dremel?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Time to get a cordless Dremel and also one where I can control the speed.







I think my 20+ y/o Dremel can retire or be used just for backup.

Which is better for a GSD? Would the mini-mite work or should I stick with the one that goes up to 20,000 rpm? Renji is small but when I get a pure GSD I want to make sure the tool I get now will work fine in the future.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

The mini-mite will be just fine. It's what I have for Kayla and Lancer.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

That's good to know! Anyone else with the Mini-Mite?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yep, that's what I use too.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I won't buy the cordless again as the batteries only last a year or two then cost as much as a new cordless to replace!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Debbie, awesome!

Natalie, I know that that's a concern but I don't think my corded Dremel will ever die and I need something I can take outside to parks as those are the times I get the best Dremeling done. Can't win them all, right?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i use the 4.8v dremel. its the little blue one. got it at walmart ($20). the higher speed works perfectly.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I use the lil 4.8v Dremel too ($20 at Wal-Mart). My first one died after about a year, though. So I bought a new one and now I have two batteries for it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have an extra battery for mine too. Keefer's nails grow really fast, and I never seem to get to them every two weeks as planned, sometimes it's 3 or 4 weeks, so it takes a few passes across each paw to get them down to where I like them so they don't clack on the hardwood floors. It was just easier to switch out batteries between dogs, and I never had to worry about not having enough charge left. The batteries do eventually die after numerous recharges, but I've been Dremeling for around 6 years now, and have only tossed one battery so far, I'm on battery #2 and #3. One of them is noticeably less powerful than the other, so it's due to be replaced in a few months.


----------



## jkinz11 (Jan 9, 2009)

I just picked up a Dremel Stylus at Costco for $29. It comes with an extra accessory kit with everything you would ever need. They retail for about $70 everywhere else. 10 different speed settings.... It works wonders......

Heres what it looks like:

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-1100-01-Variable-7-2-Volt-Lithium-Ion/dp/B000E64WKO


----------

